# Money grows on trees, right? CCO Haul!



## PerformingMAC (Dec 23, 2008)

Pics are Clickable!




Retrospeck e/s
Bare Canvas paint
Funshine slimshine
Buoy-O-Buoy l/s
Secret Blush
Violet Underground e/k
129 SH brush w/ Fafi pouch
222 brush




Some Clinique Face Stuff
Pink D'Lush Slimshine
Peony BB Shimmerbrick 
Post Haste e/s
Sublime Culture l/l

Well, any Christmas Bonus I had is def. gone now
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




But, I love my


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice haul!!  Enjoy!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 23, 2008)

Violet Underground is the *best* color ever!!! You will love it. Great haul and awesome finds.


----------



## MissResha (Dec 23, 2008)

good haul, enjoy


----------



## MsChrys79 (Dec 23, 2008)

ooh how much was the 129??


----------



## nikki (Dec 24, 2008)

Great haul!!!


----------



## PerformingMAC (Dec 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsChrys79* 

 
_ooh how much was the 129??_

 
I believe it was $24.00.


----------



## hhunt2 (Dec 24, 2008)

Which CCO did you go to??

Have fun with your goodies!


----------



## orkira (Dec 24, 2008)

Wonderful Haul.  Love the Fifi bag.


----------



## PerformingMAC (Dec 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_Which CCO did you go to??

Have fun with your goodies!_

 
Sevierville, TN


----------

